

Facebook mines user data to become a market consultant - bootload
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/wall-street-journal/facebook-mines-user-data-to-become-a-market-consultant/story-fnay3ubk-1227258890618

======
nitin_flanker
Yes Facebook does. I studied their patent applications related to Facebook
gifts and it was written that to suggest a gift the algorithms of FB will
analyze what you are writing so that a gift on a gift appropriate even can be
suggested to you.

Recently another patent application suggests that Facebook will also use the
your device information to target advertisements. For example, if you are
using Samsung's Galaxy S4 and there is an advertiser who wants to sell some
accessories of S4 then FB will target his ad to you.

Though this is good for a user perspective, however, for some users take this
in another way.

